# كيف اقيم مستوى السلامة في ورشة الدهانات



## ابو رياض 2008 (19 أبريل 2009)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير 
انا مهندس سلامة في القوات البحرية السعودية ولدي ورش كثيرة اقوم بالتفتيش عليها ما اريده اليوم كيف اقيم مستوى السلامة في ورشة (مبنى ) الدهانات ومعايير السلامة لعملية تخزين البويات


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 أبريل 2009)

ما هى معايير السلامة (تعليمات) فى القوات البحرية السعودية؟


----------

